# Etsy question:



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Does Etsy not cater to Canadian addresses? They refused my Paypal account when I tried to register, since I tried to change an ancient US address of record to the Canadian address I've used for the last 10 years. What gives?


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

it seems odd that they would not like canada. they have buyers and sellers from all over the world.
You should check with their customer service people or check on their forums.


----------

